# Some specific questions about your FX provider



## telstrareg (6 May 2007)

Feel free to share any experiences, but I'm particularly interested in the following:

-Who do you use?

-Is there a maximum number of trades per day before a fee is charged?

-Do they pay/deduct interest differentials on your overnight positions?

-Offer a way of closing out positions in an emergency (eg internet down, power failure)?

-Do receive interest on free accounts funds.

-Do you have to move margin in and out of different currencies (and get charged) to trade different pairs, or does it all get traded from your one currency of choice?

-Any suspicious behaviour (slow execution, stop hunting)

-What's your spread on the majors?


----------

